# VFD wiring to mill control box



## Suzuki4evr (May 18, 2021)

Some of you may know about my single phase to three phase conversion on my mill thread, but I want to post this here seeing that it is a electrical question.

How do I wire the four black wires that comes from my controle box to my VFD so that I can use the CW,CCW, STOP AND EMERGENCY STOP on the controle box and not on the VFD?



Any advice would be welcome 

Thanks in advance. 
Michael


----------



## macardoso (May 18, 2021)

Can you provide a simple schematic of how the black wires are connected to the switches on the control panel?

Also VFD model?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 18, 2021)

Let me put it like this, from what I can tell is that there is alot of red wires coming from the main electric box to the controle box with everything I mentioned. 


Then it goes back to the main box in a separate loom and comes back as four black wires plus the earth into the controle box, making a loop and then goes out again. And those four wires plus earth went to my previous single phase motor.





I hope this helps, it's the best I can explain it.


----------



## markba633csi (May 18, 2021)

First thing to determine is what do the VFD inputs look like electrically speaking? Are they expecting contact closures to ground or to a plus voltage from the VFD?  You need the documentation for that. 
Secondly, are the switches in your panel the proper type?  Momentary or non?  How many poles?
Then you may have to rewire the control panel to give the proper switching arrangement that the VFD expects to see 
Does that make sense? 
-Mark


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 18, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Does that make sense


I hope my emojis explain my answer.
I think the best would be to get my brother inlaw (electrical engineer) here to help me. But for the time being, I will run it through the VFD panel, because I basically use the machine almost every day. But thanks for TRYING to help.

Michael


----------



## macardoso (May 18, 2021)

Michael,

Without knowing the exact wiring of your front panel, it is hard to give you a precise answer on how to connect it. Unfortunately the picture of 4 black wires plus the pictures of the bundle of red wires provide an incomplete picture of what that wiring looks like.

I'd be happy to help you set up this wiring if you can take the time to carefully sketch a schematic of exactly how this unit is wired. 

Typically the VFD provides a voltage source for connecting the switches (eliminating the need for an extra power supply) so that helps us. Knowing the exact arrangement of the switch wiring will help determine what type of control circuit is needed (look up 2 wire vs 3 wire motor control circuits).

Otherwise there is nothing wrong with using the front panel connections until your brother-in-law can come see it in person.

Mike


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 18, 2021)

Ok Mike, give me a little time so I can trace some wires and try to help you help me. Will see if I can have a look tommorow.

Michael


----------



## markba633csi (May 18, 2021)

It may seem confusing, but it's really not if you take it step by step. We can walk you thru it. Post or take a photo of the page of the VFD manual that deals with the external control connections and we can go from there
-Mark


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 19, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> It may seem confusing, but it's really not if you take it step by step. We can walk you thru it. Post or take a photo of the page of the VFD manual that deals with the external control connections and we can go from there
> -Mark


When my brother inlaw  got the motor and vfd, he tested it too see if it is working, but I left the book with him because he kinda wanted to go through it and he is about 60km away from me. The distance isn't the problem,  it is the time to go get it. I feel a bit silly now for asking fot help and are not prepared to do my part. Sorry guys. I think the best for me is to wait for him when he has got time to come and help me. Once again thanks for trying to help. I will keep you updated.


----------



## markba633csi (May 19, 2021)

All journeys begin with the first step. We'll revisit this thread a bit later
-Mark


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 19, 2021)

In the meantime, how do you change the direction from cw to ccw using the vfd?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 19, 2021)

Suzuki4evr said:


> In the meantime, how do you change the direction from cw to ccw using the vfd?


Or do I need the book for that


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 19, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> It may seem confusing, but it's really not if you take it step by step. We can walk you thru it. Post or take a photo of the page of the VFD manual that deals with the external control connections and we can go from there
> -Mark


I have tried now to download the alpha micro vfd manuel model VFD-A-E6-20022 to post what you asked, but it doesn't want to open.



			https://www.varispeed.co.za/download-catalogue/variable-speed-drives/alpha-drive-micro-manual.pdf


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 20, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> It may seem confusing, but it's really not if you take it step by step. We can walk you thru it. Post or take a photo of the page of the VFD manual that deals with the external control connections and we can go from there
> -Mark


Hi Mark.
Ok I cotacted Varispeed and the mailed me thr manual. I know you asked for the section external control,  but I don't want to leave anything out so here is the complete manual. 









						VARISPEED Alpha Drive - Micro user manual.pdf
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 20, 2021)

No that do not look right. Let me try again.


----------



## Eddyde (May 20, 2021)

Here it is


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 20, 2021)

Hi guys
I just wished that there was a schematic of the wiring stuck to the machine, that would have made it much easier for me. Anyway. 

I tried today to figure the wiring out, but I'm just not getting it, and my machine is almost up against the wall with very little moving space. I am giving you some pics and info but I don't think it will be enough. I will give it one more go tomorrow if tome allows. 

Right, pic below is where those red wires, with a numbers, come from the power supply somewhere.


Then they go to the control panel.




Then they come back and are magically turned into four black wires also marked.


Then those four wires went out to the old motor.


I will see if I can make out wich of those red ones went where on control and wich positive and wich neutral. I will try and figure out the same with the black. Please be patient, because I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## jwmelvin (May 20, 2021)

Can’t you use a continuity tester (multimeter) to trace the wires?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 20, 2021)

jwmelvin said:


> Can’t you use a continuity tester (multimeter) to trace the wires?


Guess you can, don't have one, don t know how to use it.


----------



## jwmelvin (May 20, 2021)

Don’t know what’s available by you but cheap ones are plentiful in general and will be very useful for this and any other electrical task. As a continuity tester, it will tell you if the two probes are electrically connected. Alternatively, you could use a battery, suitable light bulb or LED, and a couple pieces of wire.


----------

